# 3D mkv filme abspielen ?



## MasterSax (21. April 2011)

also ich will nen MKV film 3D abspielen

Power DVD 11 demo funzt net
Der nividia player funzt net
VLC funzt net


anspielen kann ich es mit VLC und Power DVD aber nvidia player funzt net


aber 3D funzt bei den beiden nicht


----------



## -Phoenix- (21. April 2011)

Probiers mal damit

lg.


----------



## MasterSax (21. April 2011)

merkert er rum und bekomm ne fehlermeldung,kann nicht lesen ,aber das video startet .wenn ich das fehlerfenster schließe schließt auch der player


----------



## derP4computer (21. April 2011)

Der hier? MKV Player


----------



## MasterSax (21. April 2011)

habs jetzt im Power DVD zu laufen bekommen nen 3d film im mkv format  aber das bild hängt immer in gewissen abständen weiß jemand abhilfe ?


----------

